# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Do you have kids?

## Penruddocke

I don't but want kids someday.

----------


## peace

I have no kids, at least that is something I got right.

----------


## Otherside

No, and I don't plan on having any. I don't think I'd make a great mother really. =/

----------


## EnjoyLife

yes  ::):

----------


## L

No I don't have any at present but I really hope to someday!

----------


## BlueLace

:Yes:  Proud mommy

----------


## JustGaara

I don't have any and I don't want biological children. I'm interested in adopting, though.

----------


## WintersTale

I have nieces and nephews.

----------


## Boots

> I have nieces and nephews.



^^ This.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I have two boys.

----------


## Member11

> I don't but want kids someday.



Ditt :o:):

----------


## Dane

No kids, but, like WintersTale and Boots, I have nieces and nephews.

----------


## ShyGuy82

Nope, but I have three cats and oodles of younger cousins.

----------


## James

I have a 12 yr old daughter, and boy / girl 9 yr old twins.   ::):   ::):   ::):

----------


## Lost Control Again

Not that I of! I'm always wondering though!

----------


## Chantellabella

Yep! A daughter and two sons. They are 31, 30 and 29. I also have two grandkids age 12 and 6.

----------


## Koalafan

Oh god I have zero interest in having kids  ::

----------


## Ironman

I have two imaginary illegitimate children - I don't know who the mother is.  It was a foggy night.
The son is 12 and the daughter is 10.

----------


## VickieKitties

At no point do I have any interest in being inhabited.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## WintersTale

I want to have kids someday. It'll be fun.

----------


## Misssy

No, but I've been told it's easy to become impregnated and collect welfare benefits for the children afterwards. Yes, it was suggested to me.

----------


## Rawr

Nope & I don't intend on ever having any. I've been told that people like me shouldn't have kids & I believe them lol. I don't even entirely know how to deal with myself...

----------


## Kirsebaer

> At no point do I have any interest in being inhabited.



This  ::D:  Pregnancy creeps me out and I have no desire to raise children. I'm a very nice aunt to my nephew and niece though and I love them to bits

----------


## Arcadia

I wish.

----------


## Soppycow

Before...I never wanted kids, but then I accidentally got pregnant with my beautiful daughter, and then had a still birth :-( Now, I just dont know

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Before...I never wanted kids, but then I accidentally got pregnant with my beautiful daughter, and then had a still birth :-( Now, I just dont know



I'm sorry you had to go through that.  :Hug: 

I don't have any kids, or have any interest in having any in the future. I aspire to be a crazy cat lady.

----------


## Daniel

No, i dont. Some part of me want to become a dad but it would not be fair for them considering what has already happened in this lifetime. In no way am i ready to take up such a responsibility and i doubt i ever will.

----------


## Earthquake

I don't have any, and I don't think I'll ever truly want any, either.

----------


## Ironman

No, but I would like to have children someday

----------


## cathering

no I don't have any children i would like to, and keep asking god to send me the right man this time and have something better....

----------

